# Nestle & Tesco take "Newcastle Diet" commercial



## Eddy Edson (Jul 5, 2019)

For a six supermarket trial.

https://www.nutraingredients.com/Ar...tes-diet-programme-in-major-supermarket-trial


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 6, 2019)

So, around £110 per week to eat. That’ll catch all the prediabetics on Universal Credit, for sure. That about three times as much as I spend on food for me in a week. 

Kinda expensive for eating less, which is how I’m losing weight.


----------



## Docb (Jul 6, 2019)

Just had a quick look at the nutrition info in optifast stuff and find that it only quotes carbohydrate as a percentage of something or other.  Does not give absolute values, that is weight of carbohydrate in 100g of product. I wonder why not.  Also has added sugar.  As you say MikeyB looks like an ultra expensive slimming diet and its relationship to diabetes is only there because loosing weight is more often than not a good thing when it comes to improving pancreatic performance. 

Wonder if the Newcastle group get a cut of the spoils.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 6, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Kinda expensive for eating less, which is how I’m losing weight.



Yup. 

I do wonder about the 800 cal intervention thing. It seems like asking for two pretty radical changes - first the intervention, then the stabilisation with a "healthy" diet. Whereas if you just eat less and grind off a pound per week or whatever, you get to the same point as far as T2D remission goes (or at least I did, and the lead researchers say you should) with less trauma and hopefully easier to sustain.

I get the impression that an original driver for the 800 cal was the research setting: to compare rapid weight loss with bariatric surgery, and to have a weight-loss process you could control and monitor closely over a period short enough to be manageable.


----------

